# A List of Devices with Jelly Bean ROMs



## Tripem77 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey guys. I made a list on my website that has all of the Jelly Bean ROMs that have been ported so far for different devices. Right now, there aren't many, but I am continuing my search daily and I update whenever I find one.

Here's the list: http://androidallies...bean-roms-list/

If you have found a ROM that isn't on the list, I would really appreciate the heads up and I will put it up there. Thanks!


----------

